# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  villa board, cement fibre, hardie flex sheet, whats difference???

## wozzzzza

whats the difference between james hardy hardie flex sheet and james hardie villa board lining and james hardie hardipanel compressed sheet and james hardie ceramic tile underlay and james hardie hardieflex sheet eaves lining??
is there any major difference or exactly the same stuff at different thicknesses and sizes for different applications??

----------


## pharmaboy2

jointing recessed edge for the first couple 
compressed is far denser and can't be nailed 
eaves sheet is determined by its sizes and thickness 
tile underlay gives nailing spots printed on it 
i think that just about sums it up?

----------


## phild01

Villabord has a smoother surface and seems a bit denser than the thinner hardieflex..

----------


## wozzzzza

so are they made out of the same stuff pretty much? just the compressed ones are compressed harder and makes them harder and more brittle??

----------

